# Moving Back Home



## JennaLynne (Sep 13, 2011)

Sadly - nothing is worked out....I'm just going home. Mail has become an issue....I miss my animals terribly...and I miss my home. So I am moving back in next week.

Saw our Pastor last weekend. H was gung ho and going...then "it souldn't hurt"....then became undecided...and eventually never showed up for the appt...didn't call or text either. Haven't heard from him since the "undecided" text last week. 

Met with a lawyer to see what my options are. Which are not options to me. Retainer of $2500 to keep myself financially protected....option = divorce. Funny thing is I have less than $2500 that the meddling BIL can take from me. 

Decided to just move back in. Figure H will either get his **** together OR he will be SO uncomfortable he will move out. The ladder being more likely I am sure. Decided that if HE wants out, he'll need to hike up his panties and make the arrangements.

As I told the Pastor, he's gotten to the point where it seems as though he believes I never existed...that we never existed. 

Pastor has known that family a long long time, and felt that H may have too much baggage to deal with any relationship....eluded to a worse childhood than what I knew of. 

It's all sad....just very sad. I figure though that I have reached the point where I am ready to go home....from that point it is up to him....in any even he will need to make a decision as he is not capable of living where he feels uncomfortable.

Just an update for those who have followed my story.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

At least you are not just sitting back and watching the show. If you two are going to divorce, and agree on the details, you can file online for about $250 plus court costs. Check with your local court to make sure they accept the online services.

I wish you the best outcome possible.


----------

